# trouble starting



## kadiyali (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, guys,
I have a 93 altima. It has been working smoothly until recent failure to start. It first happened at a cold night When I turned the key at the run position, I could hear only "click....." but not cranking. I tried a few times but it was all the same so I had to left it on the public parking lot overnight. The next day when I tried it again, it started immediately like nothing had happened. A couple of days later, the same thing happened again. So, when I could started again, I took it to Leshwab. A guy over there checked it and told me the battery is bad but everything else is good. So I paid $70 dollars for a new battery, hoping it is trouble free now. However, the second day I got the new battery, I could not start the car again. This time, even the clicking sound disappeared, no any sound at all. Every time when I turn the key, the clock in the car will be reset, and electrical seat belt does not work, but all the lights still work. I tried to jump start it, but it never worked. A few days later, the car came back to alive again and everything goes well. 
It was really frustrating when you can not start it. I called some electric stores and they said that the car has to be in failing to start condition for them to diagnose, but i can not assure the car will fail at the store. 
I read previous post here. It seems some guys were in the same situation with me. Can somebody give me some suggestions about this? Thanks.


----------



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

That's new to me but could be alt.. i'm not sure but i'm sure some people will give you some advices on this forum soon and i hope nothing serious problem with your altima


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like your starter, specifically the solenoid is going bad. I would pull the starter and have it bench tested. Also check the connections to the starter and the solenoid.
I hope this helps.

Troy


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah if the car is not turning over the starter isn't working. You might check the connections between the starte and ignition or even power to the starter. If that still doesn't work it's either

Fuel, Compresion, or Ignition.

Let's throw out compression for now. You can check the fuel by pulling off the fuel line from the fuel filter and turn the car to on and pump it if fuel comes out the fuel pump is working fine, and I would assume the injectors ok. You can check the injectors by holding a screw driver (metal flat head part) to the injector while the car is running(problem 1) and put your ear at the end of the handle if you hear clicking they are working fine.

Ignition. This was my problem. My car wouldn't start but turned over. We replaced the spark plugs, and it worked fine, and then the next time I tried starting it no answer from the engine. So I went and bought new plug wires no fix. So we replaced the coil with an Accel coil and the car jumped right to life and ever since has run fine.

However it seems if the car isn't even turning over there has to be a starter issue.


----------

